# The Wacom Bamboo Pen Tablet: First Impressions



## goobimama (Oct 4, 2007)

I had never used a tablet before so I was a bit skeptical on spending 11k for something that I wasn't sure about. I'm glad I got it. And now that the iPod Touch euphoria has died down, I am finally excited about my new gadget. 

*Specifics:*
A Wacom Bamboo Pen Tablet: 
8.5" x 5.3" active area.
512 Levels of pressure sensitivity
Price: 11k (Oh no. They won't get me this time. Writing 10,990 on the bill doesn't make any difference)

*First first impressions:*
It is big. Bigger than what I expected it to be. I kept on thinking that it would be 8.5" wide even though I knew that was just the active area. But this thing is big. And it looks just awesome on my tinted glass table right next to the iMac. 

*img72.imageshack.us/img72/3969/photo148vh6.th.jpg

I wanted to do some unboxing pictures, but I didn't have a camera. It is the first product which I've used which has the packaging with the elegance of Apple. On opening the box reads a statement: "This is your Bamboo. Use it to get more out of your computer. Let us know how it goes..."

*img440.imageshack.us/img440/3904/photo152ws5.jpg

I must say, a good unboxing experience.

*Setting it up:*
There was no setup! I just plugged in the USB cable, and it started working perfectly and more important, instantly! I look into the system preferences, and there's a new icon "Ink". That's OS X at its best. It knows you don't need ink otherwise, but when you do, it just pops it right in. No clutter.

*img413.imageshack.us/img413/7748/inkyz3.jpg

*img512.imageshack.us/img512/1438/settingsbe6.th.jpg (Settings)

*img178.imageshack.us/img178/1774/guesturesjc1.th.jpg (Guestures)

*img62.imageshack.us/img62/4954/picture5od7.th.jpg (Uncommon Word's list)

Screenshots of Ink preference pane

Next I popped in the "Install" disc that comes with the tablet. It installed its own application which provided for more settings and control. 

*img413.imageshack.us/img413/9631/settingsrz5.jpg

*Using a tablet:*
I had little clue as to how exactly using a tablet would be like, and I must say, the first few hours didn't help at all. The pointer was jumping all over the place, I was launching all kinds of files, and I could never get the thing to move like I wanted it to. I called up my Apple guy and asked him if he had any inputs. 

"Just use it for two days and let me know then. If you can't use it, I'll take it back"

*Five hours later:*
Works like a charm. The trick is in relating the entire screen to the tablet area. I think this is a new concept, where the entire screen is mapped to the tablet. So if I click on the top right, the mouse pointer instantly moves there. And to move the pointer, you can't touch the surface. The pointer detects the pen .33mm or something off the surface. So one is like gliding over the surface for most part. To click, tap. To double-click, you get the point. 

Dragging items to the trash or anywhere for that matter is super convenient. You don't have to worry about mouse acceleration at all. Cause you know that you can drag the pen anywhere without having to lift it. 

*It's drawing capabilities:*
Again, I have no past experience to compare this with, but it seems pretty accurate to me. There's none of that pointer shivering that a lot of optical mice have when moving small distances. 

Photoshop automatically accepts it's pen pressure sensitivity and it gets enabled in all areas of brushes and such. Turn the pen over and it becomes an eraser. And the tablet surface is such that it actually feels like I'm back at school and for the first time the eraser actually works!

*img503.imageshack.us/img503/4663/penpressurejq2.jpg
The Pen pressure

After much practice of course, the pen tool is what shows how efficient a tablet really is. I have always found the Pen tool to be a bit of a bore but used it cause it was functional. Now it's ten times faster. 

*It's writing capabilities (OS X's Ink):*
I'm pretty amazed with the handwriting recognition. Nothing like the palm top thingies I’ve used in the past. Of course, I have to tame my handwriting cause otherwise forget the OS, I myself won't be able to figure it out. And one has to write in separate letters, no running handwriting recognition.

*img73.imageshack.us/img73/307/writinguq8.jpg

And since handwriting recognition is built into the whole system, I can practically just click on a file, write something and its name gets changed. I don't need a mouse anymore! And there's onscreen gestures built into the system for stuff like Copy, paste, enter. You can't however add your own guestures for some reason. 

*The tablet functions:*
There's four function buttons on the tablet: F1, F2, < and >. By default F1 and F2 are set for expose all and show desktop and the top ones are back/forward. One can change any one of them to launch an app, keystroke, and some other options.

Then there's the gorgeous touch ring. It's illuminated with a blue LED light all around which pulses when it's not active. Move the finger around and it zooms (A la iPod Click wheel). Tap the finger on the top and it scrolls and vice versa. 

*The Pen:*
It does feel a bit light and is made of plastic. Not sure again now the Intuos3 pens are, but I'd bet they are a bit better. Works very well, but I’m just judging its build quality here. It has two buttons on the side which while using are within easy reach of the thumb. One button activates the scroll, which is very convenient. The other one is the right-click. At the back there's an eraser which works as a normal pointer while using it outside of photoshop and the like. 

*There's a mouse!*
Yep. It comes with a cordless, battery-free mouse. I don't really know how it works, but just move it over the touch pad and its a normal mouse. The mouse buttons work, and so does the scroll wheel. Even the pen is without a battery btw. Again, the build quality is lacking. Compare these with the tablet which is of an amazing matte finish and a little glossy here and there.

*Stray Thoughts:*
This is one stunning device in looks and in features. I don't know about the Intuos3 and other high end tablets, but this one is more than I can handle at the moment. I don't get any wrist pain any more after prolonged usage of the pen (it's cause one is more actively using the wrists) and I can work far more efficiently with the pen than with the mouse in design as well as otherwise.  

Here's a little sketch I made of a friend. Take note that I'm no artist before you start bashing me (how does one draw eyes?!?)
*img299.imageshack.us/img299/6033/sketchib3.jpg


----------



## Sourabh (Oct 4, 2007)

Cool stuff, why did you get this?


----------



## goobimama (Oct 4, 2007)

> why did you get this?


you know, kids these days...


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Oct 4, 2007)

11K   for the 8 x 6!!!!
I bought the WACOM Bamboo (the 5x4" one, i must add) for Rs.3400 with bill (inclusive of 4% VAT) a few months back from their authorized distribution center in NP.
Also, does your tablet make a whisting sound. Older versions (the 7F series) of the bamboo, which were manufactured in China are notorious for this problem.
Luckily, mine doesn't.
Necase, go to their support site and check your serial number to be sure it ain't 7F. WACOM offers free replacement if it whistles.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 4, 2007)

I bought an iTablet (iBall company) two years back. It lasted only for 4 months  I really wouldn't recommend that one.
I enjoyed doing photograph work, while it lasted


----------



## azzu (Oct 4, 2007)

i too want a Wacom for my Auto designing work Budget 4k (or less)
which 1 shud i go for wat wud be good for me for designing


----------



## iMav (Oct 4, 2007)

nice detailed review ...


----------



## goobimama (Oct 4, 2007)

Well a 4x6 Graphire3 costed right about there. And an 8x6 costed 7k. Then they said there's going to be an update. So I waited. When the update came, it turned out to be the Bamboo. 11k. What to do. But its really nice and got some cool features.

Also, this one is the Bamboo "Fun" version. The other one costs like you mentioned 3.5k...


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 4, 2007)

The real potential is realised when used with Autocad & Coral Painter or Illustrator CS3


----------



## goobimama (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, and...no whistling noise... this one's the new version. In any case, my apple store support is awesome. They would replace it even if it was me who was making the whistling noises...


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Oct 4, 2007)

^hehehe. Billy u listening? /*whistles to affirm */
imho Graphire 8x6 is better than Bamboo. Neway, Enjoy your purchase. I am.
It was one of my better decisions to buy a tablet. Me loving it.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 4, 2007)

The one I got is dubbed as the Graphire4. The graphire3 is going to be canned (or is already?). Also, any particular reason why the Graphire is better than Bamboo?


----------



## azzu (Oct 4, 2007)

guy's sugg for me the lowest(price) and best(for designing) Wacom


----------



## max_demon (Oct 4, 2007)

can anyone suggest me VERY CHEAP tabelet? i want to use it just for Fun Purpose. like paint(eing)


----------



## casanova (Oct 4, 2007)

Buy, one from iBall (iTablet). It should come for 1.5k but it will be small

By the way, nice sketch Goobi


----------



## Pravas (Nov 29, 2007)

I want to get Wacom Bamboo Fun Medium Size. Can any one tell me its Price . And yes is there any better competitor in the price range or slightly at notch  ..... I like that tablests which shows screen in the tablet itself. I can spend upto 15K(Only for Screen Tablets, if good ones are available).


----------



## goobimama (Nov 29, 2007)

Tablet with a screen for 15k? No way dude. The wacom Cintiq range starts at 60k...


----------



## Pravas (Nov 29, 2007)

Then What about Wacom Bamboo, Intous 3 or Graphire 4


----------



## goobimama (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't know the current price lists, but I bought mine for 11k like I said. I think the Intuos range starts at 18k for an 8*6 but I could be wrong. I was told that the Bamboo fun _is_ the Graphire 4...


----------



## Pravas (Nov 30, 2007)

Checked Site...it says the price. But is it Correct

*www.wacom.co.in/price/price.php


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 30, 2007)

awesome review goobi....


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 30, 2007)

Do these work on Linux?


----------

